# Have you ever travelled by airplane?



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Could be for a holiday, for business or anything else. And with airplane I mean planes like a Boeing 737-800, not the smaller Cessna planes. Or in short, commercial airlines. Did you had any scary experiences? And if you never flew, would you want to fly in the future? 

For my own, I've flown at least 15 times by airplane, all of them in a Boeing 737-800. And personally, I like to fly.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

To and from Berlin. But not a long flight so maybe it doesn't count for your thread.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes, growing up I flew halfway across the country to see my Dad every summer and every other Christmas and also a few times to visit friends on vacation when I was older. While in the military, I flew on a C-17 numerous times from the U.S. to Europe and back.

Didn't really have any bad experiences expect maybe a lack of sleep sometimes on the C-17 and then having to endure smelling someone else's fart on the commercial planes.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Did a trip this past April to Oregon, got on 4 planes total, did a trip to Alaska about 10 years ago where I flew back on 3 planes, and took a train, bus and cruise ship to get to Alaska.


I prefer flights, it's a quick way to get to places, just wish it was cheaper to go overseas.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Over 50 times
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

More times than I can remember, starting when I was six months old.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Never been on a plane in my life. I'm not opposed to flying, just never had any need to. Never been so far that I couldn't just drive.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I've never flown before. Can't afford to go on a trip.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I've lost track of how many flights I have been on. I don't really mind flying as long as there is not some monster layover.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, a fair amount of times. I don't like the whole hurry up and wait aspect of flying. You fly to save time but then you have to show up at the airport 2 hours early in case there are long lines to get into the airport. But that's rare, so you just end up sitting there for hours and hours with nothing to do dragging along a huge bag with you. Then you finally get on the plane and it's another wait in the aisle of the plane for the suckers in front of you to be done putting there bags into the overhead. Then you sit and wait some more for the plane to take off. Wait for drinks and peanuts to be served. Wait again for the flight attendants to take your garbage. WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT 

Short flights aren't that bad but those long ones, that are over 5 hours are quite tiring. Squish, squish. No legroom. No space to sleep. If I do sleep, I wake up with a huge crimp in my neck. No internet unless you pay extra. I can't focus enough to read a book. And my ears get all messed up from the flight. Have to ask the people next to you to get up, so you can hit the bathroom and then ask them to move again when you come back to your seat. 

Many of my trips involved fear of what immigration might ask me, if they might not let me into the country. The whole experience I can do without.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

No, not even a cessna, but I've been in planes on the ground. It'd be fun, but it's hard to justify the expense of long distance travel when there are so many great daytrips to do.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Well over 100, but I didn't start until I was 18. I put on my noise canceling headphones, prop up a pillow, put on an eye mask, and zone out. I am always running late and have made most of the flights without a problem.

The amount that I have paid for and went on for personal reasons is about 5-10 though.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Never flown. Not much desire to either. Meh, maybe in my 50s I will.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Classified said:


> Well over 100, but I didn't start until I was 18. I put on my noise canceling headphones, prop up a pillow, put on an eye mask, and zone out. I am always running late and have made most of the flights without a problem.
> 
> The amount that I have paid for and went on for personal reasons is about 5-10 though.


So almost all domestic?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

komorikun said:


> So almost all domestic?


Mostly domestic, but 9 times international that I can think of. Some of them were 15-17 hour flights.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Probably about 10 times. Mostly when I used to go down to Arizona every March. 

I don't mind flying...my grandfather had a personal plane that he'd take us up in and demonstrate stuff like 'engine stalls'.  

I do despise the whole production of it. Going through security, sitting around and waiting, being crammed in next to a stranger. I used to nearly have panic attacks envisioning sitting in the window seat and having to get up to go to the bathroom. Now I just get aisle seats so at least that aspect is taken care of. People and their damn overhead bins too. I always check my bags to avoid the anxiety of the overhead bin fiasco. I used to fly out of Rockford instead of Chicago-O'Hare to go down to Arizona. The Rockford airport had just a couple flights in and out every day, so it wasn't very busy there. But a few weeks ago I saw a story on 60 Minutes about how horrendous the safety record of Allegiant Air is (which is the only airline that flies in and out of Rockford), so I'm thinking I'll avoid that. (Their flights are about as 'packed in like sardines' as you can possibly get anyways).


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

USA: United; Southwest; American; Spirit Airlines(Ew)
 Middle East: Etihad Airways (Avoid), Gulf Air, Qatar Airways, Oman Air
Southeast Asia: Air Asia, Singapore Airlines 
Global: United, Swiss International Airlines

Edit: I have peanut allergies and have had 2 or 3 allergic reactions while in the air. With Qatar Airways, they put some type of peanut derivative sauce on their 'vegetarian & Asian meals' with zero warning or ingredient labels...I had to be placed on a shady oxygen tank then wheeled out of the plane & sent to the Doha airport medical facility once the plane landed. But, it wasn't severe since I didn't eat much. I've had worse. And no, I don't have easy access to that EpiPen crap.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope. I hate heights and I never ever want to be on a plane or a helicopter or anything that leaves the ground. Elevators are bad enough.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Countless times visiting family for holidays/vacation.

I mostly enjoy the actual flying part. Everything leading up to it I hate and am a nervous wreck every time.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah, on holiday and for work/study. I don't see myself ever leaving Europe though, most of the world is **** in my eyes and the more I learn about most other countries, the less I think of them.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

This summer I'll be flying to a place on the other side of the world, and on the trip I will change flights twice. I'll be flying back the same route and have 2 flight changes as well. If you count it this way Ill fly with 6 different airplanes this Summer and have flown well over 100 times in total.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes, since I was very little I've been flying back to my home country to visit family almost every summer, and my dad who is a few states away. I tend to get much more scared and nervous now for some reason, though. It wasn't like that when I was younger.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Too many to count.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Nope. I hate heights and I never ever want to be on a plane or a helicopter or anything that leaves the ground. Elevators are bad enough.


I'm afraid of heights too. Like I can't go on roller coasters. And I get spooked if I stand next to the rail of a balcony. But airplanes aren't that bad. It's only for a short while- during take off and landing that you can see what is going on on the ground. During most of the flight all you see is the sky, clouds, and maybe a very blurry view of the land/ocean.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

NiTech said:


> USA: United; Southwest; American; Spirit Airlines(Ew)
> Middle East: Etihad Airways (Avoid), Gulf Air, Qatar Airways, Oman Air
> Southeast Asia: Air Asia, Singapore Airlines
> Global: United, Swiss International Airlines
> ...


Maybe you should just avoid eating the food that airlines serve. How do you eat when living abroad? In much of the 3rd world, they are not very careful about labeling food like here.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

yup many times. I used to enjoy it alot more because it meant i was going on holiday. But now, i dont really like long flights because there really isn't much to do on a plane. I will always get the aisle seat just because i hate asking people to get up so i can get to the bathroom. 
The best thing is the small tvs that some airlines have, which make long flights more bearable. I usually can't sleep so ill watch like 3 movies and some tv show like Friends.
I also like airports and the general atmosphere because i associate it with holidays and travelling.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I'm afraid of heights too. Like I can't go on roller coasters. And I get spooked if I stand next to the rail of a balcony. But airplanes aren't that bad. It's only for a short while- during take off and landing that you can see what is going on on the ground. During most of the flight all you see is the sky, clouds, and maybe a very blurry view of the land/ocean.


 The problem is that my fear of heights is primarily fueled by my fear of having an unfortunate encounter with the ground at high speed. If I'm in a plane and something goes wrong, that is a very likely outcome. Of course it's fairly rare for it to actually happen but My luck is not so good and I try not to play with fire.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> The problem is that my fear of heights is primarily fueled by my fear of having an unfortunate encounter with the ground at high speed. If I'm in a plane and something goes wrong, that is a very likely outcome. Of course it's fairly rare for it to actually happen but My luck is not so good and I try not to play with fire.


If you do a mile per mile comparison, you are much more likely to die in a car accident. Most of the fatal airplane accidents involve little planes...since nonprofessionals are often piloting. The big commercial airplanes are quite safe.

I know driving you feel like you are more in control. But you aren't really since you can't control what other drivers do and cars break down suddenly all the time.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

EarthDominator said:


> Could be for a holiday, for business or anything else. And with airplane I mean planes like a Boeing 737-800, not the smaller Cessna planes. Or in short, commercial airlines. Did you had any scary experiences? And if you never flew, would you want to fly in the future?
> 
> For my own, I've flown at least 15 times by airplane, all of them in a Boeing 737-800. And personally, I like to fly.


I used to fly down to end of country for just the weekend and back. Around 3x flights one way and 3x flights the other way. Had to use a smaller plane (prop, twin engine) from the main airport to rural airport as big jet planes couldn't land there. My ears didn't like the high altitude.

As far as I know, one of my family owns a Cessna O2 Skymaster (if seen Bat21 movie, the same plane Danny Glover flew with the twin props) for flying to an airstrip on his property from the airport.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> If you do a mile per mile comparison, you are much more likely to die in a car accident. Most of the fatal airplane accidents involve little planes...since nonprofessionals are often piloting. The big commercial airplanes are quite safe.
> 
> I know driving you feel like you are more in control. But you aren't really since you can't control what other drivers do and cars break down suddenly all the time.


Am aware of all of that but I still won't get on a plane. I don't really feel safe inside any kind of machine (which is one reason I tend to stay home). Then again, the vast majority of injuries I have sustained in my life have been human powered. And many of them were me powered. :lol

Anyway, I'm really good at having unusual things happen to me so with my luck the first time I'd get on a plane it would crash. Anyway, if I was going to travel internationally and wasn't in any hurry, I'd rather take a boat. That's actually probably vastly more expensive than flying these days.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Maybe you should just avoid eating the food that airlines serve. How do you eat when living abroad? In much of the 3rd world, they are not very careful about labeling food like here.


Yeah I now tend to disregard the main entree and only eat the bread roll/butter, block of cheese, and fruit. Kinda sucks for those long-haul flights. But at least they come around 2-4 times with whatever meal/drinks.

I barely formally dined out or experimented with new food when abroad. Too risky, in my case I guess. I mostly grocery shopped, ate 'familiar foods' from food courts/food centers, or stuck with the small tea shops that sold shawarmas/sandwiches. For the few times I dined out or tried something new, I sometimes had a local by my side who was bilingual in a language I didn't know such as Mandarin. It was a bit helpful when I lived in Singapore and ate in certain Chinese majority areas with language barriers.

My most challenging places foodwise might have been the suburban/rural areas of Cambodia & Thailand (also went alone). But, those were only 3 to 4-day visits with no problems with the street food thankfully.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Probably 300+ times by now, infact my next is in 7 hours!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No...the closest I've gotten is taking people to the airport, lol.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I fly out every year, sometimes a couple of times a year and it's usually long haul. When I travel to Asia it's two flights as we stop off at Dubai. The longest flight I've done is 10 hours but the journey took around 17 hours of flight time on two planes. I've experienced some turbulence on a flight and know what it's like to hit an air pocket and suddenly drop but that's about it.

I'm flying out in a few weeks and planning for next year.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe once as an infant :stu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

cat001 said:


> I fly out every year, sometimes a couple of times a year and it's usually long haul. When I travel to Asia it's two flights as we stop off at Dubai. The longest flight I've done is 10 hours but the journey took around 17 hours of flight time on two planes. I've experienced some turbulence on a flight and know what it's like to hit an air pocket and suddenly drop but that's about it.
> 
> I'm flying out in a few weeks and planning for next year.


Family vacation?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I go at the airport to watch the planes take off and land sometimes, but they're going places ill never get to go. There's only one place I want to take a plane to and I will soon.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*never again*

no £75k salary for me my friend has all flights paid. New York, Northern Europe, south east asia

£30k OK for me 2002 onwards

£250 weekly after

got me in Thailand December 2006


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I used to fly regularly but I haven't gotten on a plane since 2014 and I'm about to take my first flight since then in just a few weeks. Flying never really bothered me, but since my last flight I discovered a show called Air Crash Investigation and have watched just about every episode of it, so I'm a little uneasy about getting on a plane again even though I'm fully aware of how unlikely it is that something will go wrong. It's still pretty disconcerting to know just how much can go wrong. Something as minor as a wasp building a nest inside of a tiny little tube that gauges how fast the plane is going can give the pilot incorrect readings and cause him to crash.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Way more than 10 !


First one to Miami in a 747 !!


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

4 times in my life, but haven't flown in the past 5 years


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

Only once, it was horrible!Poor ears, my poor ears


----------



## AaronTheAnxious (Mar 24, 2017)

Yep, last year I flew with my girlfriend(now fiancee) to Israel to meet her family and stay there for two months. I want to do it again eventually.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> Family vacation?


Yep, also to visit my sister who lives out in China.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

cat001 said:


> Yep, also to visit my sister who lives out in China.


#goals


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The results are surprising


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, a few times, and I have nearly always lived under an airport flightpath but you don't notice it much (the far less frequent helicopter noise is a lot more annoying). I have flown to Canada twice, though the first time was too young to remember. Otherwise, on my German exchange with school, we would have flown into Zürich airport because it was the nearest to the school we stayed at in Germany. Also to Greece on a school trip. And several times to that country on holidays with parents there. To Paris when I did a voluntary workcamp in South West France. The last time was to Prague on another voluntary workcamp in 2004 which was also, sadly, the last time I went abroad. Don't think I used to mind flying too much, but don't know how I would feel about it now.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

10+. The airport is a stressful place for me, but once I'm settled in my seat on the plane I enjoy the experience. When everyone falls asleep on an overnight flight I stay awake and get up to stretch my legs, and enjoy the peace. I only drink water and bring some crackers. I don't eat the crap food they serve on long flights.


----------



## yyyya (Apr 23, 2015)

Been on countless flights, used to have really bad panic attacks as a kid and screamed for 2.5 hours straight but I love it now and I'm considering becoming a flight attendant


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

yyyya said:


> Been on countless flights, used to have really bad panic attacks as a kid and *screamed for 2.5 hours straight* but I love it now and I'm considering becoming a flight attendant


I bet everyone on the plane wanted to do this to you:


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I think I've been on a plane 30 times. Nothing scary happened, but it looked like we were getting very close to some yellow trees when we were landing once.

My favourite parts are taking off and landing.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

smoothlinghs said:


> Only once, it was horrible!Poor ears, my poor ears


Same, it feels like my inner ear is going to explode when the plane starts to descend...


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

AllGlad said:


> Same, it feels like my inner ear is going to explode when the plane starts to descend...


Yes!


----------



## Lavenders (Jun 4, 2018)

I love flying, which is probably strange since I hate heights otherwise. I’ve flown probably 20-30 times, maybe a little more.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I’ve flown many times but not in a few years now. Always seems strange to me when people haven’t but obviously you can drive or take trains to places too.

Taking off, some of the views, & landing is pretty cool but the rest of it sucks & any flight over 4 hours is almost like a mini hell as the only way to really stretch your legs is to go to the washroom even if you don’t need to use it


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes. I also have a flight tomorrow.

I don't know how many times though, probably about 10. I think the worst part is turbulence but it doesn't happen often.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Never. Cant because of my anxiety. I would be puking all over the place and like black out from the stress. Ofc i would want to travel by plane. But i cant.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Never have.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Been on one commercial flight.

Been on 2 flights in a private plane.

I like to fly but have little reason to, nowhere to go.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, but only once, I went to my cousins wedding in Italy. Manchester to Frankfurt, and then Frankfurt to Milan.


----------



## yyyya (Apr 23, 2015)

komorikun said:


> I bet everyone on the plane wanted to do this to you:


Yeah they would've probably even locked me up in the lavatory


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Several times, they all went well except for my first. Like, damn it made me feel so anxious and disoriented. My ears and head were pounding.

After that it was pretty fun, especially takeoff! And I've had some nice talks with strangers!


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, at least 10 times: to Florida, Georgia, and Arizona (and back for all too)


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

I don't need a plane to fly.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh ya I did alot when on SSRIs, I was a different person just flying around for sex like a flying vag. Then again when we moved here and again when mom was having some paranoia. It's a one way ticket to experiencing 100% adrenaline! Flying for sex is a must! So many people fly for work too. Ugh! Whatever, my next stop will be in a cemetery underground. I wonder how people work on airplanes, they must be on antidepressants or something. ****ing crazy!


----------

